# [USB] Trip ou Boulette ?? [resolu]

## MaKKrO

Salut, encore une fois, je ne pige pas trop... (a croire que c'est souvent !   :Confused:  )

Je viens de monter ma gentoo, toute belle toute neuve, tout marche impeccable sauf.... La souris !!!

Le touchpad marche parfaitement, mais si je branche une souris USB, elle ne marche pas !!!

Me suis donc dis.... "Essaye un dur USB" ! et ba ca marche !

Me suis redis... "Boulet, change de souris" => Probleme elle marche sur mon autre laptop, sous gentoo egalement...

Me suis donc dis que ca pouvait venir de xorg.conf 

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

....

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

....

```

Mais je ne vois pas !

Avec dmeg :

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg |tail
> 
> usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
> 
> usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

Unplug : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3
> 
> 

 

Si quelqu'un peut m'eclairer... Soit c'est tout con, soit je suis maudit !!! (d'ou le titre !)

Merci

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as essayé de voir avec la commande xev si le serveur X recevait des événements ?

----------

## MaKKrO

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé de voir avec la commande xev si le serveur X recevait des événements ?

 

xev ???

inconnu au bataillon

----------

## Magic Banana

RTFM.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Hooouuu mais elle est fâchée la Banane.   :Laughing: 

----------

## MaKKrO

On dirai ouai...

J'ai repondu avant de chercher... pas bien...

Non, ca ne me donne rien du tout...

Aucuns mouvements detectes !

----------

## Marsu

au lieu de /dev/psaux essaye /dev/input/mice

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu es sûr de ton :

```
        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux" 
```

Peut-être devrais-tu plutôt mettre /dev/mouse0 ou /dev/mice...

----------

## Mickael

Essaye avec ceci pour voir :

```

 Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option  "Protocol" "auto"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

```

Le test porte plus particulièrement sur Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice" et sur Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true".

----------

## Magic Banana

Les grands esprits se rencontrent n'est-ce pas MickTux ?  :Wink: 

Pas contre je pense que tu en fais de trop :

```
        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
```

Il me semble que cela n'est utile que si la souris a deux boutons... ce qui devient de plus en plus rare : les extrêmistes de l'interface (Apple) n'en mettent qu'un, les autres au moins trois.

----------

## Mickael

Ha ben oui, Magic Banana on a posté en même temps, enfin tu m'as grillé.  :Wink: 

Mais dans la section : Section "ServerLayout" as tu également rajouté InputDevice     "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

----------

## MaKKrO

Fausse piste...

Je crois que je vais me faire taper dessus...   :Neutral: 

```

USB support  --->  

<*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support
```

Voila ce que j'avais oublier....

Desole et Merci !

----------

## Mickael

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> Fausse piste...
> 
> Je crois que je vais me faire taper dessus...  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

EDIT : Pour éviter tout mal entendu ! Rien de méchant :

Boulet!  :Arrow:  []   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Waaaah, ben dites, il a pris cher le MaKKrO...

Faites attention aux smileys, les zamis, sans quoi on pourrait penser que vous êtes un peu grognons là...  :Smile: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Ouai... mais bon... C'est le jeu ma pov' Lucette...

Enfin, je crois que je vais me recreer un account...

Je commence juste Gentoo et tout son cote graphique, driver etc...

Ca fait longtemps que je m'en sers sur serveur  et ou je n'ai jamais eu besoin de tout ca... que de la console et du ssh !

Je veux etre n00b   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Mickael

Non, pas la peine, en même temps on aurait dû te demander un truc du genre zgrep -i "usb" /proc/config.gz dès le début. Ma dernière remarque était facile, et pas fine mais ton histoire de "je vais me faire taper sur les doigts" m'a bien fait rire.

----------

## MaKKrO

En trouvant ce que c'etait, je me suis douter que j'avais jouer le boulet sur ce coup la...

Voila..   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

moi aussi je regrette mon status de noob, (sur le forum je veux dire, sinon je l'ai toujours  :Laughing:  )   :Sad: 

----------

